# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) حلول Nokia c2-03_c2-06_c2-08 speaker jumper ways solution

## mohamed73

Nokia c2-03_c2-06_c2-08 speaker jumper ways solution

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia c2-03_c2-06_c2-08 charger not supported solution

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia c2-03_c2-06_c2-08 MIC microphone jumper ways solution

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia c2-03_c2-06_c2-08 insert sim card jumper solution

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia c2-03 lcd light problem and solution

----------


## mohamed73

Nokia c2-03_c2-06_c2-08 not charging jumper ways solution

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي بارك الله بك

----------

